# Completing BAS



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm about to complete my BAS. In calculating the GST amount I owe to ATO, should I consider my total fare income including Uber's Service Fee or exclude it?


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Best is to use the airtax, first BAS for free, so You can learn from them. I did the same

And I think it is better to ask an accountant, not on the forum about tax things.


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

A slightly more complex question folks-in preparing the BAS do you ALIGN the monthly tax summaries to your earnings as a check of what u are reporting and ultimately paying GST on.

I attempted to reconcile and found some large differences ie the grossed up earnings did not agree with income reported on the tax summary.
Last year when Uber provided the weekly earnings (trip by trip) in an excel file you could align but now they dont provide and so difficult to reconcile. T

Thats why I use the weekly earnings report grossed up for commissions to derive the income from Uber (and GST claimable on uber commissions from 1/12) but would be ideal to reconcile to the tax summary as thats the ATO receives .

I am loathe to use the tax summary, am interested in the view of those who perform this reconciliation (if at all)


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

lui6155 said:


> Last year when Uber provided the weekly earnings (trip by trip) in an excel file you could align but now they dont provide and so difficult to reconcile.


They still do lui, just not for the "Current Statement". If you check completed statements there is an "Email CSV" option towards the bottom.


----------



## lui6155 (Apr 21, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> They still do lui, just not for the "Current Statement". If you check completed statements there is an "Email CSV" option towards the bottom.


Ok thanks, out of interest UberDriverAU do you use/trust the tax summaries to generate your BAS or do you base it on cash received in your bank account (grossed up as applicable)?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

lui6155 said:


> Ok thanks, out of interest UberDriverAU do you use/trust the tax summaries to generate your BAS or do you base it on cash received in your bank account (grossed up as applicable)?


I don't use Uber's summaries at all. I load up the individual trip details into a database then reconcile that with what was paid into my bank account. The database flags any discrepancies and I chase them up with Uber if needed.


----------



## ricdam (Jan 25, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> should I consider my total fare income including Uber's Service Fee or exclude it?


Hey mate. Have a look at this thread, might help you with your BAS:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.190740/


----------

